# Another Dog Attack



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...njured-crazed-dog-mauled-youngsters-park.html

Not sure if there has been an update on this or if they have traced the handler/owner. What a frightful story and shock for the parents. Hope the children are not too badly injured.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Attacks like this happen because irresponsible owners do not train their dogs properly. Shameful.


----------



## LetMeGeekOut (May 28, 2016)

Nine children attacked? Huh, that's first time I read a dog did that. 
It seems that (at least in my neighborhood) Staffordshire bulls are trending, I've seen few new puppies aside from older Staffordshire bulls here and I have to say that they are basically not trained at all - I've met only one that was very well trained. It seems many get these dogs just to show off & take no time in training them which leads to these scenarios. I really hope kids are well and the (ex?)-owner sees consequences for such act.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2016)

Discusses at length here:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/dog-attacks-14-children-in-park.427304/



FeelTheBern said:


> Attacks like this happen because irresponsible owners do not train their dogs properly. Shameful.


This is more than just a "train the dog" issue.


----------



## LetMeGeekOut (May 28, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Discusses at length here:
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/dog-attacks-14-children-in-park.427304/
> 
> This is more than just a "train the dog" issue.


What are the other factors to this issue?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2016)

LetMeGeekOut said:


> What are the other factors to this issue?


Discussed on the other thread


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

It's old news, read the other thread.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I think there is more to this story, the dog was already known to them ,but had a muzzle on and the girl with it took it off, it sounds as if the dog was just jumping up at them at first, maybe something or someone spooked it,when the policeman got it he was stroking it and it didnt seem at all nasty, but it shouldnt have been out roaming anyway
The dog had literally just been handed over to someone else,so i think it was the new owner who was arrested


----------

